# saremmo contenti di avervi con noi



## dulcineadeltoboso

"Saremmo contenti di avervi con noi" come si traduce in spagnolo?

Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

dulcineadeltoboso said:


> "Saremmo contenti di avervi con noi" come si traduce in spagnolo?
> 
> Grazie


Maccheronico: fuéramos felices si ustedes estarán aquí con nosotros.


----------



## Neuromante

Dulcinea, devi dare prima la tua traduzzione, sia o no sbagliata.

Quella da Infinite posso dirti che è dal tutto sbagliata.


----------



## infinite sadness

Neuromante said:


> Dulcinea, devi dare prima la tua tradu*z*ione, sia o no sbagliata.
> 
> Quella da Infinite posso dirti che è d*e*l tutto sbagliata.


Lo supponevo.


----------



## gatogab

*Saremmo contenti di avervi con noi =* estaríamos contentos de tenerlos a ustedes aquí.

Ojalá no me haya tropezado en _un 'italcaste'. _


----------



## ursu-lab

Nos alegraría mucho...


----------



## luciasch

"Estaríamos contentos de tenerlos con nosotros", o "estaríamos felices de tenerlos con nosotros".


----------



## Cris75

Io direi: 

Nos alegraría mucho que estuviesen con nosotros.

ma anche:

Nos alegraría mucho que Ustedes se unieran a nosotros.

Attenzione: se si parla con Ustedes - il "LOS" diventa "LES".

(estaríamos contentos de tenerlos a ustedes aquí = estaríamos contentos de tenerles a ustedes aquí)

ciao


----------



## gatogab

Cris75 said:


> Attenzione: se si parla con Ustedes - il "LOS" diventa "LES".
> 
> (estaríamos contentos de tenerlos a ustedes aquí = estaríamos contentos de tenerles a ustedes aquí)
> 
> ciao


 
Cris, tenerles qué cosa?
¿A ellos?
¿Cómo les tendrías, por la piernas, los brazos, colgados?
Yo a mis amigos los tengo en casa invitados, haciendome compañía.


----------



## Neuromante

Cris te equivocas: Es "tenerlos".

"Los" y "les" corresponden a complementos distintos y no son intercambiables. Por mucho que la academia en su campaña de desvirtuar la lengua española se haya empeñado en dar por válidos todos los errores gramaticales que cometen los madrileños, y nada más que los madrileños.


----------



## Cris75

¡Se me habrá secado el cerebro!
Pido disculpas… si, lo entiendo, lo he leído otra vez y estoy de acuerdo, LOS, no sé lo que me ha pasado por la cabeza.
A ver, como castigo 100 veces LOS a la pizarra…


----------



## gatogab

Cris75 said:


> ¡Se me habrá secado el cerebro!*...¡No!*
> Pido disculpas…*No son necesarias* si, lo entiendo, lo he leído otra vez y estoy de acuerdo, LOS, no sé lo que me ha pasado por la cabeza.*Seguramente estabas distraída*...((( el amor)))
> A ver, como castigo 100 veces LOS a la pizarra…*Con* *esas 300 letras podrías contarnos algo más interesante*


Buen fin de semana.
GG


----------



## Neuromante

Cris75 said:


> ¡Se me habrá secado el cerebro!
> Pido disculpas… si, lo entiendo, lo he leído otra vez y estoy de acuerdo, LOS, no sé lo que me ha pasado por la cabeza.
> A ver, como castigo 100 veces LOS en la pizarra…



Un error, espero que no te moleste la corrección.
(Casi uso gramática italiana y me como el "que")


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Un error, espero que no te moleste la corrección.
> (Casi uso gramática italiana y me como el "que")


 
Sin duda yo me la habría tragado.


----------

